# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  We're working on it

## John Clare

Hi all,

Welcome to the new setup.  The care and info articles are in tatters right now.  I haven't had enough time to transfer the updated versions from the test site.  I decided to make the forum itself available to use rather than make you all wait for the articles to be fixed.  I should get these issues taken care of by Friday night.  We will have the chat facility back by then too.

In the mean time, the forum works fine and the new blog facility is up and running.

Thanks for your continued patience and support!

John

----------


## bshmerlie

Thanks John everything looks great.

----------


## Treefrognewbie

I'm enjoying this new layout! Very nice!

----------


## rcteem

Love the layout!!! Looks awesome John

----------


## Terry

Hi John:

Great job! I will like the new design once I get used to it. You know us old-timers have a tough time with these newfangled things  :Smile:

----------


## Rae

I love the new look of the Site and the easy and new Profile customization thank-you! Awsome Job!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

Look good so far. Just a little confusing at first, as always. Just one thing though, perhaps a stronger colour for a new post in a thread? The light blue is quite hard to tell apart from the normal white.

----------


## BG

Looks great John im looking forward to be on the site more often

----------


## John Clare

So far I've gotten overwhelmingly positive feedback.  Thanks all.

I've gotten a lot more done tonight, such as latest album pics on the front of the site (I had to write that from scratch because an addon for vb 4.15 wasn't available, which wasn't fun), the sponsor banners are now showing correctly (rather than just google ads), post thanks are back, as are many little tiny enhancements that I've also updated.

My todo list as far as the upgrade is concerned has now shrunk to the following:

- Get the care articles up and running (currently they are buggy and/or missing pictures, or completely blank)
- Get the chat back up and running
- Edit the main horizontal menu to get back some of the old functionality
- Make new Sponorship and Sponsors List pages

Should be able to get the first and second ones done today (Friday).

Thanks for your continued patience.

----------


## daziladi

The site moves lightning fast... so nice. Thanks John.

----------


## rach

Hey John,

So far so good ay?  Thanks for all the hard work you've put in  :Smile:  It was a little weird though seeing one of your pictures where mine should be, in one of my threads........

----------


## John Clare

Rach - can you give me a link please?  My photos shouldn't be where yours were.

----------


## treefrogsrules

Wow, Johnthis  looks great!! love this set-up. Good Job!!!!

----------


## John Clare

Most of the significant articles have been "converted".  I'll finish the remainder later today (Saturday), as well as Meet the Frogs and our Chat.

----------


## BG

John the site is super user friendly  and fast  your time and work is so much appreciated  :Big Applause:

----------

John

----------


## Martin

I'm experiencing some minor glitches while creating a blog:
 1. You can not tab, neither with Tab key or with the control panel. 
 2. It's risky business to create a very long post, since I lost everything I had written when being unactive long enough. Luckly, I had it all saved on a Word-document since the "auto load"-function did not work.
  3. When pasting with Ctrl+V, it automatically pastes it at the very beginning of the post, no matter where I had selected it to be. So if I would click Ctrl+V now, it would paste it before the sentence "I'm experiencing some minor glitches while creating a blog:". In fact, I tried it just right now and it pasted it before the first sentence again. Guess it's not only in the blog but everywhere.

----------


## John Clare

Martin:

1. and 3. I think those are browser related.  Which browser are you using?  I'll look into it more later today.
2. I think I can fix the time out - I'll let you know.

----------


## Martin

I'm using the lastest Opera. I'll try it tomorrow with IE and Chrome as well, to confirm or deny that it's browser related.

Oh, I forgot something on the third point. If you rightclick > paste, it works as intended. Just Ctrl+V that's weird.

----------


## John Clare

Good luck with Opera.  Used it in the mid 90s.  Firefox all the way.

----------


## Martin

> Good luck with Opera.  Used it in the mid 90s.  Firefox all the way.


You old people are adorable  :Wink: 

 Related picture:

----------


## John Clare

What does IQ mean?  Opera is used a lot in Scandinavia actually.  Lord knows what you guys are on.

----------


## Martin

To further review the blog-part, it's driving me crazy... Now I can't get the picture to resize them nicely, like they normally do. Instead, it's the full picture, enormous enough to devour the world. Any idea how to fix this? It used to work just fine when [img] asdasd [/img], but now it's just maximizes them.

----------


## John Clare

I haven't changed anything for over 24 hours so it shouldn't be different.  Can you link a blog entry with this problem please?

----------


## Martin

After about 30 minutes of an extremely confusing state of mind, I finally understood the "problem". When you Preview the post, it will show the picture in it's original size. However, when you post it, it will resize it properly. Sorry, I did not understand this at first. That's why I got so confused, since I sometimes preview (and it looked crazy), and sometimes just posted right away (looked good).

----------


## Froog

LOL! I think john is only 14 years older! He is only 34! I am a teen and my family uses firefox and/or explorer! But anyway, John, the forum looks great! I love the bars because they look like leaves, not just plain green! I love it and it is faster than the other forum too! I am also very happy that this smiley face is still here because i LOVE it! 
 :Frog Smile:

----------

John

----------


## John Clare

Chat is back.  Let me know if there are any problems with it.

Also, for those of you who visit the site from your work place, have a look at the bottom of the general settings area of your forum settings.  You might find the Panic Button option very useful!

----------


## MeTree

Hey John, the forum looks great! I can't believe how much faster it is! I also love the new look of everything, it looks really nice! Thank you for working on all of this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sprout

Everything looks great! Can even post on my phone now too, thanks  :Smile:

----------

